# Price for double deeps



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm wondering what fair price for 50-100 stong double deep hives in 1-4 year equipment to be purchased in June in the southeast USA would be? The pricing for hives seems to be all over the place.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Look in the for sale section, I think there was some listed there.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

The true word you are looking for is "value". We paid 200 bucks this year for a smoking load of DD out of the almonds from the same person we have bought them from for a good handful of years. Glad he fleeced us at that price. 

Not all the way through them but so far we have averaged to shake over a 5 lb average of them and then came back to make 5-6 nucs a week or two later. With the current pricing on bulk bees, Packages, and nucs I'm more than content to cough up the 80K for superb bees on 9/10 equipment.

So many bees have been coming in off those boxes our scale put in a request for an early vacation this year.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I Manitoba Canada, one international boarder and a long ways from the south east, there has been some good wintered single hives sell for $240.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I would think a June double wouldn't have near the value of any early hive. Past all shaking splitting and most honey production.


----------



## northernpike (Mar 27, 2014)

So what does a load of doubles cost out of almonds thinking of a 5 year plan!


----------

